# The Witcher: Neue Bilder aus der Netflix-Serie zu Ciri, Yennefer und Co.



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Neue Bilder aus der Netflix-Serie zu Ciri, Yennefer und Co.*

						Mitte Dezember erscheint Netflix' vorab bereits vielbeachtete Serienadaption der Geschichten um den Hexer Geralt von Riva und während die Veröffentlichung immer näher rückt, hat Netflix kürzlich auch eine Reihe von Abbildungen mit neuen Impressionen zu "The Witcher" veröffentlicht.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Neue Bilder aus der Netflix-Serie zu Ciri, Yennefer und Co.*


----------

